# [XEN] segfault at 0 ip (RESOLU)

## floc_12

Bonjour,

Je viens d'installer xen. Mon dom0 et l'application fonctionne correctement, cependant, j'ai un problème au démarrage de mon DomU.

Ce dernier est une image de mon système. J'ai fait un stage 5 de mon système dom0 que j'ai décompressé dans un fichier .img.

Voici l'erreur qui apparaît au démarrage :

 *Quote:*   

> Started domain domU-xen (id=5)
> 
>                               [    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset
> 
> [    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu
> ...

 

J'ai cherché sur le net mais je n'ai rien trouvé. Auriez vous une idée pour résoudre ceci ?

MerciLast edited by floc_12 on Sat Feb 11, 2012 10:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## floc_12

C'est bon, j'ai trouvé la réponse avec ce tuto : http://forums-web1.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-885730-start-0.htm

Mercil

----------

